
What we get wrong about time - quickfox
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20191203-what-we-get-wrong-about-time
======
netfl0
> The more memories you can create for yourself in everyday life, the longer
> your life will feel when you look back.

The article is about our perception of time passing, not really about time
itself. I noticed her book also has the term perception in the title which
clarifies the topic.

~~~
k__
That's reasonable.

If we are born, we don't know anything, so many of the new things we learn are
valuable memories. The older we get, the more we know. What we see today can
be the same known stuff we already saw yesterday. That's just a logical
conclusion.

But there is also a thing we can affect, and that is to do something we didn't
do before, there are probably more than enough acitivities on earth we can
choose from.

If we do the same thing for years, our past gets blurry, but if we do new
things once in a while we got something to hold on to.

Problem is, the older we get, the more we want to do the stuff we already
know, so by being conservative in our choices you rob us of our past.

------
mark-r
To see this in action, watch the movie "Click".

------
madmaniak
Obviously time doesn't exist. Too much confusion about it in popular science
articles makes people hard to understand it. Like here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19170233](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19170233).

~~~
close04
You “supported” your statement with another instance of you making the same
statement somewhere else.

This bit of the article should clear any misunderstanding on whether the
existence of time is relevant for this discussion. Regardless of the actual
existence of time, our perception of it is certainly real.

> Of course, although some physicists propose that time does not exist, time
> perception – our sense of time – does.

~~~
madmaniak
I just link to another related discussion I know about - you're right, that it
is thanks to my participation.

